# Lower extremity venous angioplasty



## Cuteyr (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello,

Could anyone please help me in coding this?

I am coding lower extremity vein procedures

*First day*
B/L access in B/L popliteal vein under u/s guidance
B/L venogram from popliteal veins
Selective venography to B/L Common iliac veins
Stenosis - Lt. EIV,Lt.CFV,Lt.SFV
Stenosis-  Rt. CFV,Rt. SFV
Thrombolysis start

*On the next day*

B/L Venogram
Stenosis - Lt. EIV,Lt.CFV,Lt.SFV
Stenosis-  Rt. CFV,Rt. SFV

Procedures
B/L Mechanical perc. thrombectomy
Left side
Balloon angioplasty - Lt. EIV,Lt.CFV,Lt.SFV
Stent-Across Lt. EIV to Lt.DFV
Stent-Lt.SFV
Post stent angioplasty-Lt. EIV,Lt.CFV,Lt.SFV

Right side
Balloon angioplasty - Rt.CFV,Rt.SFV

Thrombolysis Termination on the next day.

Please help me in coding the above 2 DOS

Thanks


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Aug 8, 2016)

Cuteyr said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could anyone please help me in coding this?
> 
> ...



Day one - 36005-50, 75822-50, 37212-50.
Day two - 37214-50, 37187-50, 37238-lt-xu, 35476-rt-59/75978-rt/59
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, R.T.(CV), CIRCC


----------

